

Nobody Cares About Your Design! - nickb
http://mybizexperiment.blogspot.com/2007/05/nobody-cares-about-your-design.html

======
deramisan
Certainly doesn't matter as much as we like to think

~~~
nostrademons
Wasn't really his point...

Design matters a lot. You can easily completely ruin the user's experience.
But only _bad_ design will get a reaction. People expect websites to work, and
to let them easily do what they set out to do. Nobody compliments designers
for building websites that don't get in their way. But oftentimes the best
compliment for a designer is to be unnoticed.

